#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Tecnico em configuração e programação

## Hilarion

Olá pessoal, estou buscando no mercado técnico em (configuração de dslam huawei - maquina de fusão - sistema MK-AUTH ) proposta de emprego ou participação na empresa.
Entre em contato ( urgente)

----------


## DjeiBoy

Se precisar estou a disposição,
Email [email protected]
WhatsApp: 11 9 4027-7868

----------


## avatar52

Te mandei meu contato mas até agora não recebi nenhuma mensagem ou ligação. Você precisa disso presencialmente? Qual sua localização?

----------


## Hilarion

Vou entrar em contato, você pode fazer um breve relato de sua experiência com (Dslam huawei 5616) Fonte Retificadora) programação de roteadores e equipamentos de fusão de fibra.
Envie com urgência para "[email protected]

----------

